# Help...Needing some guides replaced on my rod.



## kid kingfish (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm looking to get my guides replaced on my 2 piece rainshadow. Can anyone on here help me? I will pay for your labor and time and shipping. Thanks 

Pm me thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

How much does that cost? I've got some too with broken guides ... but they're not expensive rods so wondering if it even would be worth it?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

AndyS said:


> How much does that cost? I've got some too with broken guides ... but they're not expensive rods so wondering if it even would be worth it?


Andy, inexpensive rods are good to learn how to replace your own guides. A simple set if rod supports only takes a few minutes to build. For a quick wrapping job, you can use a fly thing bobbin.


----------

